# Where to begin



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok so my fire should be on its way here (just ordered today) What is one of the first things i need to do i am no noob when it comes to android stuff but i am with the KF, What root method should i use and do these have unlocked Bootloaders? Is there a way to go back to stock after something is done? Whats the best running rom out there right now for these?

Thanks!


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

I just got mine today and I'd like to know this as well. I'm having some difficulty with the kf utility.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skieffer88 (Nov 6, 2011)

Check this out it may help






Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## skieffer88 (Nov 6, 2011)

Or this thread is good as well

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13027-rootbootloader-burritoroot3-kindle-fire-root-easy-root-edition/page__view__getnewpost

Sent from my HTC_myTouch_4g_Slide using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I'm really struggling getting ADB to recognize my kindle, even though device manager lists it as a composite ADB device. It does list it under Samsung Android Devices though. Could be messing up due to leftover drivers from when I rooted my Galaxy Nexus. I'm going to try to erase all android related everything on the computer and start from scratch. I saw that recommended elsewhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

So no matter what I do my KF drivers are loading under "SAMSUNG Android Phone," not just "Android Phone," although it does show as "Android Composite Device." So "ADB devices" always comes up blank. I've searched here and XDA and a few folks seem to have had this issue, though there was never any resolution posted. Any suggestions?


----------



## skieffer88 (Nov 6, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> So no matter what I do my KF drivers are loading under "SAMSUNG Android Phone," not just "Android Phone," although it does show as "Android Composite Device." So "ADB devices" always comes up blank. I've searched here and XDA and a few folks seem to have had this issue, though there was never any resolution posted. Any suggestions?


Have you installed the adv drivers?
If you haven't I suggest starting here:

http://www.jayceooi.com/2011/12/13/how-to-install-kindle-fire-adb-usb-driver/

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Getting mine today says on the truck to be delieverd hopefully i will be rooted and rom'ed shortly after i get home


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

skieffer88 said:


> Have you installed the adv drivers?
> If you haven't I suggest starting here:
> 
> http://www.jayceooi.com/2011/12/13/how-to-install-kindle-fire-adb-usb-driver/
> ...


I did that yes. Still didn't work. Instead I used northmendo's root tool for mac. Worked flawlessly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

aford89 said:


> Getting mine today says on the truck to be delieverd hopefully i will be rooted and rom'ed shortly after i get home


So how did it go? Root ok?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bobd2754 (Dec 1, 2011)

does this work on 6.3?


----------

